# Illegal Rosewood harvesting in Madagascar



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Unfortunately the pink snake (new species) is tangled up with rosewood logging - illegal kind. Rosewood is beautiful to work with… but at what cost?

I think this topic has come up before. Just posting for awareness. It is not always easy to be sure the purchasing sources are legal… but we do what we can.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/06/pictures/110606-madagascar-new-species-glam-rock-lizard-science/?source=link_fb20110607madagascarnewspecies#/new-species-madagascar-10-years-lizard-eating-snake_36306_600x450.jpg


----------



## Xaromir (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm sure china is a big part of the problem, but not exclusively, 
Gibson is guilty of buying illegal rosewood too, FBI gave them a visit last year or so,
also because of apparently illegal rosewood from madagascar. 
Well, it's a beautiful animal, and it will continue to lose it's habitat,
as long there are people that demand more precious materials, for smaller prizes.
It's the human spirit to consume till there is nothing to consume anymore.

They will continue to exist though, they are very decorative,
so some zoo or private collector will surely stat breeding them.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats why I like to build with local woods, Like Cherry, or Oak.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

walking this drought riddled desert i live in
i am constantly amazed at the tenacity of life

when i moved here
i could not see those mountains
then thousands of pinons died
i cut them for firewood for 5 years
to clean the property









yesterday i went walking
and found new ones struggling to grow









yet i watch the news
and am appalled that man is determined to destroy 
not only his fellow man
but everything that sustains life too

but the earth will win
whether we are here or not


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

"but the earth will win
whether we are here or not"

good one David… so true.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

but the earth will win whether we are here or not

I think that really depends on how you measure victory.
Sure, it's unlikely (but possible) that the earth will be totally destroyed.
But if we cut down all the forests, and drive all those species that are close to extinction beyond the point of no return, and drive a whole new load of fauna and flora to the brink - well, I personally wouldn't call that a "win" - I'd call that irresponsible.

*"We do not inherit the land from our ancestors, we borrow it from our children."*


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

KnickKnack, I hesitate to speak for David but, I think that he means that the earth will save herself, even if she has to kill us off to do it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Oxygen Supply

Phytoplankton need two things for photosynthesis and thus their survival: energy from the sun and nutrients from the water. Phytoplankton absorb both across their cell walls.

In the process of photosynthesis, phytoplankton release oxygen into the water. Half of the world's oxygen is produced via phytoplankton photosynthesis. The other half is produced via photosynthesis on land by trees, shrubs, grasses, and other plants.

so let's dump our chemicals in the ocean
and just cut down all the trees
(now they just burn the rain forests
as it is 'to expensive' to harvest them
so everyone can eat 'big mac's')

this may or may not have anything to do 
with the earths evolution
like earthquakes and volcanoes
and the shifting tectonic plates
ice ages or planetary warming

but it just seems crazy
that even though we are beginning to understand these things
it is more important to divert rivers
so we can water our lawns
and fill our pools
and wash our cars

yes *knick knack* it is very irresponsible
and yes *tramp* that is what i meant

we didn't kill the dinosaurs or mammoths

but we may just kill the people yet
if the planet doesn't have a quick 'shake'
and do it for us
and start all over again


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is an interesting new app
for smartphones to identify trees
by taking a picture of a leaf

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110608/ap_on_hi_te/us_smithsonian_identifying_trees


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

saddletramp has explained it well.

If/when (or already have) we screw up, Mother Earth will eliminate the Human pestilence and start over with what few forms of life survive the reset. Usually it takes the form of lower forms that will then evolve into higher forms, much like the mammals did at the end of the dinosaur era.

And NO, I am NOT interested in bantering with any creationist wingnuts.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not big on reptiles, but that sure is a beautiful snake.

The fate of the earth makes me think about the tree falling in the forest. If we are not there to see it, can the earth really die?

Just deep enough to be in over my head.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the warning Kate
and the picture of a beautyfull Snake 

Dennis


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a most gorgeous snake - I never would have known about it if it wasn't for your post.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Ordinarily as a smart ankle, I would ask if these snakes taste like chicken but not this time… ;0)
Seriously, I too like our native wood and try to buy what's local. That's not to say these exotics aren't beautiful but our stuff is exotic to someone living somewhere else around the world too. 
I'm not a "THE EARTH IS GONNA DIE CAUSE OF PEOPLE" doomsday kind of guy but, I don't think we should unnecessarily destroy habitat, critters and all else that is dependent on that habitat. We are human, desirve to be here and are smart enough as a group to do that and not wipe out other species.

I'm done! ;0)

Ok, not quite done. I hunt, fish, eat meat I get as well as what's raised by those that do.

NOw I'm done. Really…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack1 SAID: We are human, desirve to be here and are smart enough as a group to do that and not wipe out other species.

Yup Jack, yur' (we are) done, with that kind of attitude. Yas'eer, we be dun". That is why we have global warming, massive species extinctions, shortages of exotic species of timber, etc. Yep, we be dun' alright. we are SO responsible… In other words, there are NO buts about it… You buy it and the world loses, no exceptions, even for you. We do NOT deserve to be here and our over-population IS a problem, no ifs, ands, or buts…


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree (as a Creationist WingNut < GRIN > ) that we do not DESERVE to be here. We are here and the world is a gift from our Creator, who entrusted it to our care. We have a DUTY to care for the world and use it wisely…

Nuff Said.

Herb


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A wooden wingnut, maybe?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Way to bring us back on topic, Al!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually Al, I hope to get my wings later…

And my wife thinks I nuts already.

Herb


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Speaking of wingnuts… ;0)

No attitude. You believe what you want to believe and so will I. That's what makes this country great, there is room and tolerance for all kinds of wingnuts. Have a good one!

Jack


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I hear they taste a bit like chicken


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

;0)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in a rain forest, work in a rain forest,………..cant begin to tell you how bountiful the place can be. Managed right, with good stewardship from all, I think we can win the war on raping Earth. I quite buying exotics a long time ago (not to say I wouldnt buy them again) and use local sustainable timber and by planting trees, I sooth my conscience. Famous Chinese saying "The best time to plant a tree was 400 years ago, the next best time is now."

Cheers


----------

